
Europe, Apple, and the money burning a hole in Silicon Valley’s wallet - kawera
https://www.theguardian.com/business/2016/sep/03/ireland-apple-silicon-valley-money-burning-hole-wallet
======
chmaynard
Tim Cook is challenging the Republican-controlled Congress to change the US
tax code so that ALL big corporations must stop using foreign tax shelters,
not just Apple. This is probably a safe bet, because Congress wrote the tax
code that way for a reason.

